# snowblower transport



## captaingreen (Jan 27, 2004)

I am an absoluely new to snowplowing, I own a lawncare business and am trying to supplement winter income by doing snow removal for my residential customers. I purchased a two stage snowthrower and as you can imagine am unable to lift it into the back of my truck. My question is how do you guys transport your snowthrowers from job to job. I have thought of ramps, but you could slip, trailers can slide, so on so on, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

There are platforms which slide into the hitch recievers on pickups and SUVs. These come with ramps and are lower to the ground than the tailgate. Used for transporting atv's but might work for snowblowers as well. Just a thought.


----------



## petra (Dec 29, 2000)

captain green, that is what I saw another company in my area do. It is a platform that fits into trailer hitch and a ramp that folds down. I dont know how much wieght it can hold but it seemed to work for this guy.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Tommy lift , hydraulic lift gate. The best back saver made.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

You can put chicken wire on your ramps.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought what's called a 'Buddy Ramp'. It's made in New Brunswick Canada. It takes the place of your tailgate. It is a ramp which unfolds into three sections on hinges. Made out of tube metal and covered in mesh steel. Great traction, haven't slipped yet. Helps me see backing up too.


----------



## SNOBLOMAN (Jan 1, 2004)

I use my small utility trailer. Strap it down between accounts and you should be fine. Sometime I let it idle if it is a short distance between. I think it would be much easier to use a trailer than to lift it onto a platform or into the back of a truck.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Buy a smaller snowblower


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

When ramp is up...


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Unfolding ramp...
It's rated for 1000 #
( No....that ISN"T me..this is from the website..)


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

I went to Lowes. They have some aluminum ramps. $140 for the pair. Works great, light and non slip for the blower to run right up on. Not sure what I'll do when I add a hitch spreader.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

We use a pair of simple wooden planks with a set of rampart ends to run the blowers up into the trucks. We dont walk up the ramp as the blower goes up but rather walk right in between the planks as the machine goes up. Because we carry salt and potassium on a pallet up at the front of the bed, the blower fits in perfectly behind the materials and we can shut the blower off while standing outside the tailgate. Then a couple of friction straps and were moving again.

Remember KISS. Keep it simple st$#@d.

Computer guy. As far as the hitch spreader, get a swing away bed mount and then you can access your bed for the snowblowers or to load materials into the bed.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hmm the folding metal ramps i havent had a problem with


----------



## captaingreen (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your input. There are some really good suggestions here. I think I'll check into the foldable ramp that replaces the tailgate, and the aluminum ramps. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Got ramps?*

I have a set of aluminum ramps that I bought from my tractor dealer. Paid $139 a few years back. They each hold 500 pounds...some of the best $$ I ever spent. Even if you don't use them (normally I dont, cause I use an 18' trailer) it's still nice to have them just in case. I carry the blower in the back of my truck when I go out, use em, every time, very nice.....best money........

Chris


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought a cargo carrier for my 4runner. My blowers only weighs 150lbs so it is easy to lift up


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

When you DO get a spreader for the back, do yourself a big favor, and do not get a hitch reciever type. Get a regular one that also has a swing out mount, so you can get to your tailgate, too. This way, you can use ramps for your snowblower, AND you can have pallets of bags simply loaded into your tyruck, without having to handle the bags.


----------



## wolfears (Jan 30, 2004)

I bought a set of 6ft aluminum ATV ramps at Canadian Tire for $100.
They provide excellent traction and you can set them up in no time.
I have no problem getting my blower into my van, it will get in under it's own power, but it is a lots of work trying to get it into my 4x4 pickup, as it sits very high and the angle is therefore really steep. 
I have to push very hard to get the blower in.
My blower is a Yard Works with 10.5 hp tecumsesh Snow King and it is a heavy beast.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a SnowEx spreader with a swing away mount. I leave the tailgate off as particulate tends to get trapped in between. I put a set of Rampart ends on a pair of 2x8x8 Treated. Cost, $25. Power my 28" MTD up the ramps, not stepping on them. I leave my blower in back, parallel to salter. Be sure to point chute toward back of truck so wind doesn't catch it. I use it at least a dozen times per storm and it takes app. 1 min. on/off.
I would be cautious about the hitch mounted platforms. Remember you're already driving an oversizes vehicle in dangerous conditions. Also, could be a problem when plowing?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I would just like to add, that that is a very good point about facing the chute toward the back, so it doesn't get caught by the wind.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by captaingreen _
> *I am an absoluely new to snowplowing, I own a lawncare business and am trying to supplement winter income by doing snow removal for my residential customers. I purchased a two stage snowthrower and as you can imagine am unable to lift it into the back of my truck. My question is how do you guys transport your snowthrowers from job to job. I have thought of ramps, but you could slip, trailers can slide, so on so on, any suggestions would be appreciated. *


Paint the ramps with oil base paint and throw on tons of traction grit. You won't slip. The ramps just pull out and store under the false floor. There's mini ramp that levels the height change between the bottom and the top of false floor. Storing under the false floor keeps the snow off the ramps, too. It take 5 seconds to raise the lower the ramps.
Pete


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That's using the ole' mellon, Pete. That is a great idea.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

2 people can lift it in and out with no problem, i have a Yamaha with the tractor treads. one gut Snow blows when tho other one plows.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Trailer the blowers.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Holy crap....*

that's quite the arsenal of blowers ya got there......not me.....I do 3 walks, and the rest is climate controlled from the front seat of my truck

Chris


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Put the 2 stage in garage or classifieds*

I have been hauling 2 stage snowblowers around for years. I made my own ramps and put that 3M traction tape on them, which works very well. The problem is efficiency and fatigue. Up/down in truck all day/night gets OLD. I researched the subject extensively this year, mostly right here on plowsite. Bottom line, cut to the chase. Toro 3650 single-stage for most snowfalls. Weighs in at 75 lbs, can be lifted in/out of truck all night long, pumps slush like a trash pump. Bigger snowfalls Toro Snow Commander. 115 lbs. Gonna be a bad night because of the weight in/out of truck, but practically unstoppable in snow. If you need more than a snow commander, you need to get a new alarm clock 'cuz you slept in. No, I don't work for Toro or any dealer. If you buy new, make sure you get 2004 model(s), due to a $2.15 rubber gasket protecting carb at choke lever. If you buy used, go back into some threads on this site explaining the "field expedient" retrofit for the rubber gasket issue. Only beef I have seen on these is some anally-retentive folks don't like the plastic carbs I have never seen because I have had zero trouble- start on 1st/2nd pull (so you don't need electric start in my opinion either). You can listen to this or not, but I guarantee if you do, especially if you are not a big-time contractor and are out of your own truck all night, you'll be glad you did. These are single-stage blowers with "paddles" vs. augers, and don't look like much, plus ya gotta mix the gas/oil. Don't look at 'em when you're buying them, as you'll get nervous... just buy 'em.


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Look Carefully at Toby's Picture*

... For confirmation of what I just posted. Note the single-stages are rear-most in the trailer- ask him what's coming off that trailer all night and day. Furthermore, ask Toby what make/model blowers he's using... I listened to him amongst others, and he was 1000% correct to the point that had I not listened to him during our snow/sleet/slush event two days ago coupled with me having taken on boucoup new accounts this year, had I not switched over I couldn't be posting this advice 'cause I'd be dead from shoveling slush by hand that my formerly owned 12hp 33" thundering bulbous of a two-stage would have spun around in the chute then clogged instead of shucking where I need it to go.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Look Carefully at Toby's Picture*



> _Originally posted by classicman _
> [B had I not switched over I couldn't be posting this advice 'cause I'd be dead from shoveling slush by hand that my formerly owned 12hp 33" thundering bulbous of a two-stage would have spun around in the chute then clogged instead of shucking where I need it to go. [/B]


having own both type machines, it still depends on the type of two stage machine you use, and the overall conditions you need the blowers for. Also, at my age, the 75 lb toros are too heavy throw around for a lot of driveways. Just my two cents.
DP


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*agree with some of that*

I also have a 8 hp tracked two stage for home use. The 12 was a Noma Performer OHV "free flow" ostensibly indicating that it will not clog-ya, right. A fantastic blower for home or a guy with a trailer. My 2 cents is it's more work to do the ramps, climb in truck, etc. etc. than hefting the 75lbs in/out, especially when you can hold it against your bod to do so--

Regarding snow conditions, I noted Toby is in Canada and I hear they get some snow up there... To me the worst conditions for blowing is the sleet/slush/WATER just experienced two days ago here with the same event predicted for tonight. None of my two stages could/can pump water, them toros do, which by analogy this former jarhead says they are like a gun, ya never need one until you need one BAD.


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Switchless, ya got a good set-up, and...*

I am aware that you actually answered the question better than just about all of us here on this thread. I'm just pointing out my personal experiences and thought it would be helpful to air the alternatives. I'm 47, smoke too much, drink just about the right amount (too much, but I move snow, and we all know what that means), and because of my extremely tight time constraints, have to be "dead on" in my decision-making with route, equipment etc., hence the possibly overly passionate replys in this thread and my repeated references to Toby. On another thread, regarding blowers- not ramps--- I became convinced to swap out as I have done, having just purchased and used the big blower I have been referring to. I have been doing this nonsense since 1979, and I have never been so glad to have listened to others as I am right now having listened to Toby and his fellow posters on that thread... hence the passion in it all.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Glad you like the single stagers, classicman & you're right they'll thow slush that a 2 stage can't move. For about 95% of our snowfalls the singles are Faster & clear the drive right to the pavement.

For heavier stuff I would rather use a Snow Commander than any gear drive 2 stage.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Switchless, ya got a good set-up, and...*



> _Originally posted by classicman _
> *I am aware that you actually answered the question better than just about all of us here on this thread. I'm just pointing out my personal experiences and thought it would be helpful to air the alternatives. *


Na, we both gave good input, and since adding a plow to my winter work, I like to stay "in the seat" as much as possible, too. 
My point and yours also was, equipment varies with the situation.........
Pete


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually it doesn't vary that much. A Snow Commander will be more efficient & less fatiguing unless your average snowfall exceeds 6". The tilting bail propels the unit & turning & backing up is much easier than on everything but my dual hydraulic blowers.

Personally, I'd go w/ a hydraulic lift platform if transporting blowers in the bed.

Or a Mitsubishi FG 4X4 w/landscape bed & beavertail w/ramp.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw one guy using a old school bus with a wheelchair lift.
I'd imagine with the heaters on it melts the snow off on the way to the next stop. And you can always work on them in the back. Another plus is all the guys that us the blowers can also ride in the bus.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I use two 2x12's with aluminum plates at one end to put on the tailgate. Works great and I also turn the chute towards the back to prevent wind damage.:waving:


----------

